# make an educated guess



## riancharles

Hola a todos,
  Ya se que hay un par de hilos con respecto a " educated guess" , pero no aun no estoy seguro que decir en el siguiente contexto...

" We just have to *make an educated guess* "

Tomar una decision informada??

hacer una aproximacion ?? aproximar??

But what about the "educated" part??

Thanks for the help,
Riancharles


----------



## kynnjo

Ésta es una expresión que he oído sólo en inglés, y toda traducción que se me ocurre carece de la gracia del original.  Por ejemplo "corazonada educada", "corazonada informada"...


----------



## fazulas

O por ejemplo "conjetura informada".


----------



## Malca

¿y QUE TAL CONCLUSIÓN LÓGICA?


----------



## Natalia19739

Hola Malca:

Al cabo de siete meses (casi un embarazo) me pregunto qué significa "make an educated guess" gracias a un anuncio de George Clooney y John Malcovich, en el que este último dice la famosa frase. Total, creo que tu respuesta es la más válida.

Un abrazo,

Natalia


----------



## chiqui50

"razonamiento lógico/deducción lógica


----------



## fazulas

No creo que "razonamiento lógico", "conclusión lógica" o "deducción lógica" sean buenas traducciones de "educated guess", ya que no capturan en absoluto el concepto de conjetura, adivinanza, o estimación.

Mirad lo que responde un hablante nativo aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=460584

En mi opinión, "conjetura con fundamento" o "conjetura con base" transmiten mucho mejor lo que significa "educated guess". Si uno quiere decir "conclusión lógica" en inglés, ya tenemos "logical conclusion".

Saludos.


----------



## chiqui50

Uno puede llegar a una conclusión lógica/deducción lógica cuando se tiene suficiente conocimiento acerca de algo en particular ¿no? El que no captan en "absoluto" el concepto...sería discutible.
How about "predicciones razonables".


----------



## kynnjo

Concuerdo con fazulas.

Otra posible traducción sería "suposición informada" o "suposición educada".

La dificultad con esta traducción está en que en inglés la palabra "guess", así sola, se usa mucho más en el hablar diario que lo que se usa cualquier equivalente en español.  Y se usa como verbo y como sustantivo.  La traducción más directa del verbo "to guess" es "adivinar".  El sustantivo "guess" es más difícil de traducir.  El equivalente más directo sería "adivinación", que es correcto pero suena un poco raro.  Otras alternativas, más comunes pero menos exactas, son "suposición", "conjetura", o "corazonada".  (La palabra "adivinanza" sugiere más la noción de "acertijo" o "enigma", que no es lo mismo que "guess", de hecho, en cierto modo es lo contrario.  "Adivinanza" en inglés es "riddle".)  

El diálogo siguiente ilustra los dos usos de "guess", verbo y sustantivo.

—I'm thinking of a number between 1 and 100.  Guess what it is.
—OK, I guess it's ... 29.
—Interesting.  Why did you guess that one?
—Oh, I don't know.  It's just a guess!

Traducción (bastante, literal):
—Estoy pensado en un número entre el 1 y el 100.  Adivina cuál es.
—Bueno, adivino que es el ... 29.
—Interesante.  ¿Por qué advinaste ése?
—Ay, no sé.  !Adiviné, no más!

Ahora contrástese ese diálogo (especialmente la última respuesta) con este otro, bastante parecido:
—I'm thinking of a number between 1 and 100.  Guess what it is.
—OK, I guess it's ... 17.
—That's right!  How could you guess it?
—Well, I knew 17 is your favorite "secret number", so let's say it was an educated guess.

Traducción:
—Estoy pensado en un número entre el 1 y el 100.  Adivina cuál es.
—Bueno, adivino que es el ... 17.
—¡Correcto!  ¿Cómo pudiste adivinarlo?
—Bueno, yo sabía que el 17 es tu "número secreto" favorito, así que, digamos, fue una "adivinación informada".

Esta situación es relativamente fácil de traducir, pero es poco usual.  La palabra "guess", tanto como sustantivo que como verbo, es muchísimo más común en inglés que lo son "adivinación", o incluso "adivinar", en español.  En inglés, esa noción de adivinar, ilustrada especialmente en el primer diálogo, ha sido extendida a toda suposición o conjetura diaria.  Ejemplos:

I guess she should be home by now.
Me imagino que ya debe estar en su casa.

My guess is that they must know each other.
Supongo que se deben conocer.


Por cierto, existe una expresión inglés que es en cierto modo antónima a "educated guess".  Se trata de "wild guess", o sea "suposición salvaje" (literalmente) o "suposición alocada" o "suposición loca".  Aquí se hace hincapié en la ignorancia absoluta, y la osadía ante esta ignorancia, del que supone.

kynnjo


----------



## Malca

Hola amigos

Para  el caso que propones de una persona adivinando un numero porque en realidad sabe que ese es el numero favorito de esa otra persona *deduccion logica* cierra en mi opini÷on perfectamente, ya que se bas÷o en data que conocia para advinarlo...


----------



## chiqui50

Cuando estudiamos el método científico, uno de los pasos es la "predicción" que en este caso equivale al "educated guess". "Deducción lógica" me parece una traducción acertada y "deducción razonable" también.


----------



## fazulas

Pues no puedo estar más en desacuerdo: "guess" nunca puede significar "deducción".


----------



## chiqui50

Pero es que no estamos hablando del significado de "guess". Se está tratando de buscar una traducción apropiada para *"educated guess" *y mis sugerencias creo que están 
bastante acertadas.


----------



## fazulas

Pues si a tí te gusta, adelante. Yo ya he expuesto mis argumentos y no quiero reiterar lo obvio.

Saludos.


----------



## kynnjo

Es muy fácil de demostrar que en esto fazulas tiene razón, porque en inglés existe una traducción _directa_ de la frase "deducción lógica": simplemente "logical deduction".  Puedo decir con completa certeza que no encontrarán un angloparlante educado que considere que la expresión "logical deduction" signifique lo mismo que la expresión "educated guess", o inclusive que se le parezca.  En inglés estos dos conceptos contrastan fuertemente.  "Logical deduction" connota un razonamiento inevitable e impersonal, basado solamente en una lógica intrínseca, y en el cual no entra _para nada_ la experiencia.  En el caso de un "educated guess", la experiencia previa es un ingrediente esencial.  No hay manera de equiparar estos dos conceptos, y por lo tanto la traducción "deducción lógica" en este caso es muy deficiente.

Kynnjo


----------



## Nityeshwari

Hola! an educated guess is not always logical. Here in Mexico, if you know the ropes, you know that a wedding announced for 7 p.m. will not start before 7 30 p.m. I would call that an _educated guess_ - nothing logic about it, just the way one _knows_ how it goes when privy to previous information or experience


----------



## chiqui50

Thank you all for your insight


----------



## Jamidf

¿Podría traducirse como "deducción basada en la experiencia"????


----------



## raulvereda

Buenas tardes

En el anuncio de George Clooney, creo que hay que recordar el contexto en el que se pronuncia esta frase. Cuando George fallece al caerle encima un piano se despierta en el cielo entre nubes y le pregunta a John Malcovich "¿Donde estoy?". Entonces John Malcovich le responde con el "make an educated guess". 

Habría que simplificar la traducción al español, no es que le quiera decir nada de conjeturas etc, yo creo que por la entonación, la expresión facial de John Malcovich y sobre todo el contexto irónico del anuncio, la traducción mas correcta sería:

"A ver si lo adivinas" o "A ver si lo deduces".

Así lo he visto traducido en un par de sitios.

De todas formas me ha parecido interesante el debate acerca del significado de "educated guess". Hay que tener en cuenta que la intención de John Malcovich es señalarle a George Clooney que no hace falta hacer muchas deducciones o conjeturas para saber en donde está. John Malcovich encaja muy bien en este tipo de papeles de hombre inteligente y borde.

Un saludo a todos.








Natalia19739 said:


> Hola Malca:
> 
> Al cabo de siete meses (casi un embarazo) me pregunto qué significa "make an educated guess" gracias a un anuncio de George Clooney y John Malcovich, en el que este último dice la famosa frase. Total, creo que tu respuesta es la más válida.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Natalia


----------



## pdrg

raulvereda said:


> "A ver si lo adivinas" o "A ver si lo deduces".
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que la intención de John Malcovich es señalarle a George Clooney que no hace falta hacer muchas deducciones o conjeturas para saber en donde está. John Malcovich encaja muy bien en este tipo de papeles de hombre inteligente y borde.


 
En el contexto del anuncio de George Clooney, en español también se suele decir irónicamente "¿Tú qué crees?", refiriéndose a que no hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## lagodina

Creo que es evidente y lógico, por lo menos en el anuncio de Clooney que éste no tiene ninguna experiencia previa sobre el cielo, aunque Malkovich espera que lo deduzca usando la lógica: se te ha caido un piano encima y ahora estás rodeado de nubecitas...? tú que crees?, a ver si lo adivinas?, a tí qué te parece?

La "adivinanza", si se quiere llamar así estará basada en experiencias previas o en la pura lógica, dependiendo del contexto. La idea que subyace es que hay información suficiente como para DEDUCIR o CONCLUIR algo que, aunque a priori no pueda parecer evidente, sin embargo lo es. En el caso de este anuncio, desde luego se emplea en tono irónico: ¿es que puede ser otro sitio que no sea el cielo?

Deducción, conclusión evidente, sería la traducción no literal de aplicación en el castellano, para denotar al término en sí, aunque cuando se usa en una frase, hay que entender el contexto, y en este desde luego, "a ver si lo adivinas?" me parece de los más acertado, aunque para gustos los colores.

Mucho más interesante me parece el uso de "arrangement" en lugar de "agreement" que usa Malkovich. El anuncio lo traduce como "acuerdo", creo recordar. Ambos términos se pueden traducir como tal. Pero agreement es un término que implica solamente "trato o acuerdo", más bien todo esto: "arreglo, avenencia, concordancia, coincidencia, acorde, compromiso, contrato, trato, pacto, acuerdo, convenio, asentimiento, consentimiento" según answers.com, sin embargo, arrangament tiene ciertas connotaciones como "sin que se entere el que está arriba", además de que puede implicar la TRANSACCIÓN en sí misma y no sólo un trato. De esta forma, Malkovich le sugiere, no que lleguen a un acuerdo solamente, sino que realicen un cambio, y tal vez, de forma secreta, sin que se entere nadie; "y aquí no ha pasao ná"


----------



## JMFernan

De todos modos, una cuestión también interesante es advertir el uso de "educated": ¿una conjetura "culta"? Es un "false friend", ya que parece significar educado en cuanto a los modales y se refiere a la cultura.


----------



## painltd

Hola, 

Mi primer mensaje en el foro después de mucho tiempo en modo "solo lectura"  

Hay dos aspectos de la traducción:

- Si lo que queremos es traducir el anuncio y doblarlo con un actor para el público Español, diríamos algo así como "tú qué es lo que crees" que esencialmente es lo que dice el compañero pdrg pero extendiendo la frase para que la duración y la articulación de la boca coincidan ligeramente con "make an educated guess". 

- Si lo que queremos es saber qué es lo que quiere decir creo que basta con decir que "educated guess" es una "deducción" sin ningún tipo de adjetivo como "lógica". La deducción ya implica la lógica; es el proceso _lógico _en el cual utilizamos los datos que están a nuestro alcance para adivinar o estimar un comportamiento o un resultado. Por ejemplo: "dedúcelo" implica que no lo sabes y que debes conjeturar, que tienes la información suficiente como para que tu adivinación sea fundamentada. Por eso creo que añadirle el adjetivo es redundante.

Fazulas dice que "guess" nunca puede significar "deducción" y estrictamente hablando es cierto, pero "educated guess" creo que sí significa deducción. O inferencia.


----------



## rheasylvia

Yo me quedo con "conclusión lógica".  Las demás traducciones, del tipo "lo-que-sea informada" o "razonada" suenan totalmente antinaturales en español.
No sólo por el anuncio publicitario con Clooney y Malkovich, sino que hace poco estuve leyendo un artículo sobre la evolución de los programas de reconocimeinto de voz.  Mientras explicaban la razón de su poco éxito y cómo, después de tantos años, aún no se llegaba a resultados satisfactorios, explicaban cómo los mejores programas funcionaban "making an educated guess".  Y a continuación añaden, como para aclarar, que trabajaban con probabilidades estadísticas.  Tenían una base de datos donde les decía que "error de instalación" era más probable que "error de inhlación", por ejemplo.  En fin, conclusión lógica, aun si existe en inglés "logical conclusion" puede ser lo más acertado.  Es una expresión natural, cercana y se acerca bastante a al sentido original de la expresión en inglés.
Por cierto:  debemos felicitarnos de que hayan pasado el anuncio subtitulado y no doblado.  A ver si hacen lo mismo en los cines.  ¿No es paradójico que gracias a Nescafé millones de personas han podido escuchar las voces auténticas de esos dos grandes actores?  Ahí lo dejo.
¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## Elvalley

En primer lugar, quisiera aclarar que este es mi primer post en estos foros. Debo admitir que yo sólo tenía una noción de lo que "An educated guess" podía significar. Sin embargo, luego de leer lo que otros usuarios escribieron, y a modo de corrección para algunos y validación para otros, quisiera ofrecer lo que considero un cierre a la cuestión.


En primer lugar, "conclusión lógica" es demasiado general, mientras que esta  frase tiene implicaciones más precisas. Luego, si "educated" propone cierta información en la cual ha de basarse uno para realizar la "guess", en forma de cultura o conocimiento, al vernos obligados a reducir esta expresión a una materia de lógica, lo correcto sería hablar de una inducción, no de una deducción. La inducción es un método de razonamiento lógico, por lo que la parte de lógica sigue estando presente, sólo de otro modo. No se puede hablar de deducción, pero tampoco de falta del uso de la lógica, puesto que eso implicaría justamente una "wild guess", adivinar en su forma más pura e ingenua.

De algún modo entonces las partes involucradas en la discusión tendrían razón y estarían equivocadas en parte. ¿Es lógica? Por supuesto ¿Se puede hablar de deducción? No ¿Puede hablarse de conjetura basada en la experiencia? Si, de hecho de eso se trata la inducción incompleta (la única aplicable en la práctica) ¿Debemos focalizarnos en el significado aislado de "guess"? Sólo hasta el punto de comprender la naturaleza de la expresión, no necesariamente su significado estricto. Claro que "inducción" es un formalismo de la lógica, así que algunas de  las proposiciones sugeridas aquí siguen siendo las más válidas, específicamente las que expresan la naturaleza e intención de la expresión en contexto, que a falta de traducciones literales correctas es lo mejor que tenemos.

Bueno, eso fue todo. Ya veré si aparezco en alguna otra parte de este foro. Gracias a todos aquí por sus valiosos aportes a la confusión, como diría mi padre.


----------



## Gatuna

Me alegro de que Elvalley tuviera el tino de mencionar el término "wild guess", ya que éste es precisamente lo contrario de 'educated guess'.

También estoy de acuerdo en que 'lógica' es demasiado general. "Educated"  también quiere decir 'informado', por lo que no nada más puede ser una deducción lógica. Y como yo todavía tengo broncas con la diferencia entre "inducir" y "deducir", yo lo traduciría como

"  conjetura basada en lo informado/estudiado/observado"

según el contexto, claro está.


----------



## Moritzchen

Genial! Acabo de ver el comercial con Clooney y Malkovich para Nespresso en YouTube, y aunque fue filmado acá cerca, en Santa Monica, nunca se vio en la TV local. 
Creo que la traducción puede ser mucho más simple, como "te puedes hacer una buena idea" o "una clara idea". Pero en fin, estoy contento con haber visto el comercial.


----------



## duvija

pdrg said:


> En el contexto del anuncio de George Clooney, en español también se suele decir irónicamente "¿Tú qué crees?", refiriéndose a que no hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta.
> 
> Saludos.


 
También '¿qué te parece?' o '¿dónde te parece'?


----------



## Elvalley

> También '¿qué te parece?' o '¿dónde te parece'?


Estoy de acuerdo, '¿Qué te parece?' o '¿Dónde te parece?' me da la impresión que son opciones válidas. Después de todo, esas preguntas implican que el cuestionado debería saber o poder conjeturar la respuesta, y por el tono utilizado al formular la pregunta original en inglés, supongo que el fondo irónico también está acorde con '¿Qué/Dónde te parece?'.


----------



## ZhandraZ

Hola a todos.

En el caso del comercial, yo diría, simplemente, "adivina". 

En cuanto a la expresión, tampoco sería tan literal. Para entenderla, sólo diría que la gente "adivine según lo que sabe" o que "use lo que sabe para adivinar", y para traducirlo, probablemente tendría en cuenta el contexto. La frase puede perfectamente ser sustituida por algo más naturalmente usado en español.

Saludos,

Z.-


----------



## mfaerna

"An educated guess" es justo lo contrario de "a wild guess".
"A wild guess" es una suposición gratuita, es decir, sin fundamento alguno.
"An educated guess" es una suposición basada en datos que uno posee de antemano o en la propia experiencia. Estrictamente hablando, podría traducirse como "conjetura", que la RAE define como: "Juicio que se forma de las cosas o acaecimientos por indicios y observaciones".


----------



## Amilmac

Perdón que comente tanto tiempo después, pero quizá le sirva a alguien que consulte en el futuro. Se volvieron locos durante un montón de tiempo discutiendo y la respuesta  es muy simple: *"Hipótesis"*. Ahora va a saltar alguno diciendo, "Pero che, si esa palabra existe en ingles!!!" totalmente de acuerdo, "educated guess" es una forma coloquial de decir "hypothesis".
Lo mas cerquita fué lo del post anterior de mfaerna, donde habla de una suposición basada en datos. Eso es exactamente una Hipótesis ))
Saludos!


----------



## Gatuna

Amilmac said:


> la respuesta  es muy simple: *"Hipótesis"*. Ahora va a saltar alguno diciendo, "Pero che, si esa palabra existe en ingles!!!" totalmente de acuerdo, "educated guess" es una forma coloquial de decir "hypothesis".
> Lo mas cerquita fué lo del post anterior de mfaerna, donde habla de una suposición basada en datos. Eso es exactamente una Hipótesis ))
> Saludos!



No coincido contigo. De la hipótesis se parte para hacer una investigación o experimento. Es la base de algo.

"Conjetura" se me hace la mejor opción hasta el momento, por la definición de la RAE que la pone como algo opuesto a 'hipótesis': una suposición resultante (y no la base) de la propia experiencia, así como una "educated guess".


----------



## Amilmac

Gatuna said:


> No coincido contigo. De la hipótesis se parte para hacer una investigación o experimento. Es la base de algo.
> 
> "Conjetura" se me hace la mejor opción hasta el momento, por la definición de la RAE que la pone como algo opuesto a 'hipótesis': una suposición resultante (y no la base) de la propia experiencia, así como una "educated guess".



Hipótesis: Suposición de algo posible o imposible para sacar de ello una consecuencia.
Conjetura: Juicio que se forma de las cosas o acaecimientos por indicios y observaciones.

No los veo como antónimos...

​


----------



## SydLexia

An 'educated guess' is ultimately a 'calculation' of some sort (your 'education' allows you to modify any ideas you have: this is calculation).

syd


----------



## Amilmac

SydLexia said:


> An 'educated guess' is ultimately a 'calculation' of some sort (your 'education' allows you to modify any ideas you have: this is calculation).
> 
> syd



Hipótesis: Suposición de algo posible o imposible para sacar de ello una consecuencia.
Cálculo (PROPOSICIONAL): Parte de la lógica formal que estudia las estructuras deductivas de las implicaciones lógicas y sus relaciones axiomáticas.

De nuevo, suenan bastante parecido...



Me mantengo en hipótesis o conjetura 

y si lo pasamos a una conversación coloquial sería algo como: "y a vos que te parece?" (y cual es tu hipótesis?)


----------



## SydLexia

> Hipótesis: Suposición de algo posible o imposible para sacar de ello una consecuencia.



But an 'educated guess' is not the same as a 'hypothesis'. A hypothesis is, as your definition suggests, the first step in the construction of an argument and it may intentionally be the opposite of what you believe to be the truth. An 'educated guess' is an honest attempt to provide a final answer.

If you tell someone that xxx (your answer) is an educated guess you are saying that you do not have all the information or that you are not an expert in the area but that you think that your answer is true, to the best of your knowledge. At the same time you are warning the person that you may be wrong and that if that proves to be the case, you will say that you are sorry but it was only a guess.

If you think that the above is the same as a hypothesis... 

"(con los datos que tengo a mi disposición) calculo que......, pero puede que me equivoque."

syd


----------



## Amilmac

SydLexia said:


> But an 'educated guess' is not the same as a 'hypothesis'. A hypothesis is, as your definition suggests, the first step in the construction of an argument and it may intentionally be the opposite of what you believe to be the truth. An 'educated guess' is an honest attempt to provide a final answer.
> 
> If you tell someone that xxx (your answer) is an educated guess you are saying that you do not have all the information or that you are not an expert in the area but that you think that your answer is true, to the best of your knowledge. At the same time you are warning the person that you may be wrong and that if that proves to be the case, you will say that you are sorry but it was only a guess.
> 
> If you think that the above is the same as a hypothesis...
> 
> "(con los datos que tengo a mi disposición) calculo que......, pero puede que me equivoque."
> 
> syd



Hipótesis también se define como "una predicción que debe ser verificada por el método científico "

Si nos ponemos a hilar bien fino se pone a la suposición (conjunto de conjeturas) como las premisas para formular una hipótesis...

Te parece mejor *suposición*?

En Español-Argentino usamos bastante la expresión "y vos que supones?"  Y.. supongo que estás enojada porque no me acordé de nuestro aniversario...


----------



## machokrap

raulvereda said:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> En el anuncio de George Clooney, creo que hay que recordar el contexto en el que se pronuncia esta frase. Cuando George fallece al caerle encima un piano se despierta en el cielo entre nubes y le pregunta a John Malcovich "¿Donde estoy?". Entonces John Malcovich le responde con el "make an educated guess".
> 
> Habría que simplificar la traducción al español, no es que le quiera decir nada de conjeturas etc, yo creo que por la entonación, la expresión facial de John Malcovich y sobre todo el contexto irónico del anuncio, la traducción mas correcta sería:
> 
> "A ver si lo adivinas" o "A ver si lo deduces".
> 
> Así lo he visto traducido en un par de sitios.
> 
> De todas formas me ha parecido interesante el debate acerca del significado de "educated guess". Hay que tener en cuenta que la intención de John Malcovich es señalarle a George Clooney que no hace falta hacer muchas deducciones o conjeturas para saber en donde está. John Malcovich encaja muy bien en este tipo de papeles de hombre inteligente y borde.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Estoy 100% de acuerdo.
Deberia ser "A ver si lo deduces" solo que no suena tan bien como  "A ver si lo adivinas".

_*adivinar**.*
(Del lat. addivināre).
*1.* tr. Predecir lo futuro o descubrir lo oculto, por medio de agüeros o sortilegios.
*2.* tr. Descubrir por conjeturas algo oculto o ignorado.
*3.* tr. Acertar lo que quiere decir un enigma.
*4.* tr. Acertar algo por azar.
*5.* tr. Vislumbrar, distinguir. A lo lejos adivinó la silueta del castillo. U. t. c. prnl.

_

Se estan complicando mucho buscando una traduccion literal (chasing your tail), "educated guess" simplemente the dice que es adivinar usando tu razonamiento (definicion no. 2), lo que es un sinonimo de deducir.


----------



## allvoxman

En cada contexto se podrá usar una adaptación al castellano u otra, como dice pdrg. Lo que no se puede hacer, en mi opinión, es meter a toda costa y en cualquier contexto una traducción rebuscada (como "conjetura con fundamento" o "conjetura con base") para que acomode mejor el espíritu del significado original. Esto es una falacia, en el idioma además del significado importa la cultura del lenguaje. Si el significado original no se puede transmitir exactamente, se adapta y punto. La labor del traductor es quitarse de en medio y ser lo más invisible posible (en mi opinión, insisto), no querer llegar a la precisión semántica absoluta, olvidando que de este modo la sensación que tiene un angohablante al usar este léxico no se transferirá al español, que es precisamente lo que se busca.


----------



## macame

Amilmac said:


> Te parece mejor *suposición*?
> 
> En Español-Argentino usamos bastante la expresión "y vos que supones?" Y.. supongo que estás enojada porque no me acordé de nuestro aniversario...





> *suponer
> **4.* tr. Conjeturar, calcular algo a través de los indicios que se poseen.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Yo creo que tanto suposición, conjetura y cálculo son válidas para _educated guess_.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

Me ha sorprendido la longitud de este hilo, así como algunas de las propuestas que incluye. Lo primero que me parece importante decir es que de ninguna manera me parece correcto traducir "educated guess" como "conclusión lógica", "deducción" ni nada que se aparte del concepto de "conjetura" o "suposición". Desde el punto de vista de su origen, una conjetura puede ser producto de una deducción, pero lo importante es su calidad conjetural no cuál es su origen (que, dicho sea de paso, puede ser cualquiera, incluidas la mera imaginación y la inducción). La conclusión lógica es el producto de la deducción y una deducción es un razonamiento correcto (válido). En mi opinión, la expresión "educated guess" tiene un significado bastante preciso porque viene de la academia y se utiliza a menudo en el ámbito de la investigación, donde quiere decir "suposición/conjetura/hipótesis fundamentada/instruida/culta". Menos acertada me parece la opción "conjetura educada" porque en inglés "educated" tiene mucha menos ambigüedad que en castellano y "education" se refiere, por lo general, a lo que en castellano llamamos "educación formal" o "instrucción". La palabra "hipótesis" también me parece correcta, pese a lo dicho en alguno de los mensajes, porque una hipótesis es, antes que nada, una suposición o conjetura. Y como éstas las hipótesis pueden ser fundamentadas o no serlo.
En resumen, y en general, para contextos no académicos (como el de aquella publicidad de Nespresso, por ejemplo) propongo "suposición/propuesta informada/culta/fundamentada", para contextos académicos "hipótesis/conjetura/suposición fundamentada/instruida/culta". Desde luego, estas no son las únicas posibilidades pero creo que pueden servir de guía a los futuros visitantes de este hilo. 
Saludos a los del pasado y, especialmente, a los del futuro.


----------



## schwarzer incal

Pues yo considero que la mejor traducción es "suposición razonable". Capta mejor la esencia de la expresión inglesa. Aunque en el contexto del anuncio entre Malkovich y Clooney, desde luego le pega "¿Y tú que crees?"


----------



## silvicrima

Yo diría "suposición con fundamento".


----------



## Nickee

kynnjo said:


> Es muy fácil de demostrar que en esto fazulas tiene razón, porque en inglés existe una traducción _directa_ de la frase "deducción lógica": simplemente "logical deduction".  Puedo decir con completa certeza que no encontrarán un angloparlante educado que considere que la expresión "logical deduction" signifique lo mismo que la expresión "educated guess", o inclusive que se le parezca.  En inglés estos dos conceptos contrastan fuertemente.  "Logical deduction" connota un razonamiento inevitable e impersonal, basado solamente en una lógica intrínseca, y en el cual no entra _para nada_ la experiencia.  En el caso de un "educated guess", la experiencia previa es un ingrediente esencial.  No hay manera de equiparar estos dos conceptos, y por lo tanto la traducción "deducción lógica" en este caso es muy deficiente.
> 
> Kynnjo


Hola,

Coincido con Kynnjo. Yo traduciría "educated guess" por algo tan simple como "por experiencia", "por mi dilatada experiencia", "en base a la experiencia que tengo"... algo así, según el contexto.


----------

